# DTMF duda



## sharki (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola!
necesito ayuda, alguien que me pueda brindar información sobre dónde conseguir el CM8870 o bien el equivalente MT8870 soy de méxico y quiero realizar un proyecto con control domótico el problema es que no encuentro el decodificador, Gracias!


----------



## miguelus (Abr 21, 2012)

Hay otros Integrados que realizan la misma función aunque no son equivalenteas al  xx8870
Tienes el CD22204 que es igual al MC145436, es un decodificador de tonos DTMF.

Sal U2


----------



## sharki (Abr 22, 2012)

el gran dilema que tengo es que como apenas hace como un mes acabo de conocer el área de la domótica, osea es algo nuevo para mí y ya lo realicé simplemente con flip-flops y un banco de capacitores pero el circuito es muy inestable y hay que estar presente para ver el cambio de energioa que produce el tono de la llamada para activar el relé, ahora lo que quiero es realizarlo con el decodificador pero ya anduve buscando en Steren una tienda muy conocida y me dicen que no lo manejan, creo que en realidad ni siquiera  saben de lo que les hablo, y ya lo intenté buscar en otras casas de electrónica pero no lo logro encontrar. Muchas gracias por haberme proporcionado esa informacion


----------



## lubeck (Abr 25, 2012)

mandalo pedir en AG Electronica antes de que se acaben....



ya nada mas tienen 2098 en existencia.... (broma)


----------



## megatecpower (May 1, 2012)

yo lo tengo y tambie lo compre en una casa de electronica en argentina aunque no probe como decodificar los DTMF para hacer domotica


----------



## Coiote (May 2, 2012)

Aquí uso el HT9170B porque es más barato y hacer la misma función de MT8870


----------

